# BIAX Scrapers on Ebay today



## Richard King 2 (Aug 8, 2022)

I see there are a bunch of BIAX Scrapers on Ebay today


----------



## benmychree (Aug 8, 2022)

That link did not work for me, but I just entered Biax scraper into EB and a long list of scrapers showed up, mostly old blue ones that folks were quite proud of, dollar wise, folks should bear in mind that the old models may not have spare part availability.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 8, 2022)

New scrapers cost over $4000.00 now.  It's a shame but so is $4.00 per gallon gas.  Those blue scrapers are over 35 yrs old.  The green scrapers areSorry about the link.  You found them and I bet others have too. over 20 years old.  It all depends on how bad someone needs one.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 8, 2022)

Looks like this is the one that came out of that las Vegas auction. Dude paid $250 for it. Could be wrong of course.








						NEW Dapra Biax 8/E  power scraper + case ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW Dapra Biax 8/E  power scraper + case ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## benmychree (Aug 8, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> New scrapers cost over $4000.00 now.  It's a shame but so is $4.00 per gallon gas.  Those blue scrapers are over 35 yrs old.  The green scrapers areSorry about the link.  You found them and I bet others have too. over 20 years old.  It all depends on how bad someone needs one.


Or perhaps how bad someone wants one.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 8, 2022)

ddickey said:


> Looks like this is the one that came out of that las Vegas auction. Dude paid $250 for it. Could be wrong of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a rip off.  The old blue ones didn't have a speed control.  You can get a brand new one for that $$


----------



## herscheltaylor (Aug 9, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> That's a rip off.  The old blue ones didn't have a speed control.  You can get a brand new one for that $$


That's true! I would not invest that amount of money in a second-hand scraper, being able to buy it new for the same amount


----------



## Joe in Oz (Aug 14, 2022)

Not only that, but the blue one linked here isn't a scraper, it's a flaker.....


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 15, 2022)

Joe,  you may not know but I am the USA DAPRA (USA BIAX) Instructor and used to teach scraping / flaking at the BIAX factory in Germany. In the old days BIAX and DAPRA called the 1/2 moon Flaker a Scraper.  In the last few years after I went to Switzerland and Germany and convinced them to change their sales booklets.  So in the old days the sales booklets called them a power scraper.  I suspect the eBay seller of the new but 30+ year old one had a  30+ years used the brochure inside it's box to ID it in the eBay ad.
this inside to German Biax catalog I just cut and pasted from.

BIAX Half-moon pattern scraper.
Particularly suitable for:
• scraping oil-pockets
• for nice-looking surfaces


----------

